# 2004 M-Sport Coupe



## m2m (Jun 1, 2003)

What do you guys think?


----------



## BMWn00b (Sep 26, 2003)

Wowee!:yumyum: That's :smokin:


----------



## m2m (Jun 1, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Pretty sharp. I like this airdam better than the factory one on the facelifted coupe.
> 
> Nice combo...But you don't live in a hot climate do you?


lol fortunately i live in Vancouver where its mostly cold all year round, with an expception of this summer.

bad thing is black gets dirty real fast but i still have no regrets, looks the best when clean


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

That's how a 330ci ZHP would look if it was offered in the States.  That is so sweet


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

*whistle* Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## chrisontopoher (Oct 27, 2003)

m2m said:


> What do you guys think?


GIVE IT TO ME!! Take the front license plate off first though


----------



## Marba (Sep 20, 2002)

:thumbup: 

Really nice car, almost like the cars sold in Croatia


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't understand why we in the U.S. can't get the options that Canada get.:dunno:
That car is exactly what I would have ordered but in a different color. Hmmm....
what would it take to purchase a car in Canada and register it here in the U.S.?
Instead of an ED, we could make it a CD (Canadian Delivery).:thumbup:


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

Damn you! That is absolutely beautiful!!! I'm still kicking myself for not going with my first instinct: jet black!


----------



## CSO330 (Sep 17, 2003)

I love the way your car looks with the black window trim and M sport package that I saved it in my pictures.


----------



## Marba (Sep 20, 2002)

sky said:


> I don't understand why we in the U.S. can't get the options that Canada get.:dunno:
> That car is exactly what I would have ordered but in a different color. Hmmm....
> what would it take to purchase a car in Canada and register it here in the U.S.?
> Instead of an ED, we could make it a CD (Canadian Delivery).:thumbup:


 Or CD Croatian delivery


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

That look absolutely HOT.

Congrats!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

:yummy:


----------



## m2m (Jun 1, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> Damn you! That is absolutely beautiful!!! I'm still kicking myself for not going with my first instinct: jet black!


ive seen your car on e46fanatics i love it!!! interior is sooooo nice!

dont worry atleast you dont have to clean your car every week hha black is hard to keep clean.


----------



## m2m (Jun 1, 2003)

oh and thanks for all your comments guys!


----------



## Hoffa (Mar 19, 2003)

'


The HACK said:


> :dunno:
> 
> All the differences are COSMETIC. Don't forget, they (Canadiens) need to pay additional to get the M-Sports II suspension while it's STANDARD on U.S. spec cars.
> 
> I agree though, BMW SHOULD have a different sports package front facia for the U.S. bound coupes. As is, there's no way to distinguish sports package equipped coupes from regular coupes except from the wheels and seats.


Really? I was under the impression that MSport II suspension was the upgraded "sport" suspension which was standard on the 330s in both canada and the US, and standard for the zhp.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Very nice. A look at a coupe ZHP if they made one. They should just go ahead and do it.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

The HACK said:


> :dunno:
> 
> All the differences are COSMETIC. Don't forget, they (Canadiens) need to pay additional to get the M-Sports II suspension while it's STANDARD on U.S. spec cars.
> 
> I agree though, BMW SHOULD have a different sports package front facia for the U.S. bound coupes. As is, there's no way to distinguish sports package equipped coupes from regular coupes except from the wheels and seats.


US-spec cars with the "Sport Package" have "sports suspension", option code 226. I believe 330s there get this as standard. These use different dampers to the M Sport II suspension tuning, which - unless you could persuade the factory to split up the M Sport II Package - is never available by itself.

Trust me - these options are available where I live and I've crawled all over it to see if I could get the M Sport II suspension without the 50lb wheels and (to my eyes) OTT bodykit. A look at the ETK will verify this, as you will see the difference in part numbers.


----------



## imola325 (Jun 10, 2003)

I'm pretty sure the standard sport suspension on the US 325 and 330 is not the M-sport II suspension. That's the suspension used on M-sport and Performance Package models. I took a picture of my front control arm the other day when I was putting on my snow tires. I'm not sure what it says. Is this on US cars?


----------



## ricastm8 (Jul 2, 2003)

Just beautiful :yikes: :yikes: 

Thats what I would have goten here if they weren't asking US$59,000 for something like it   

But still great great car enjoy :thumbup: 

Ricardo


----------

